# Finger friendly rests



## vulpesoutfoxed (Nov 5, 2009)

Greetings, I was wondering which readily available arrow rests make for a good finger friendly rest. Recently was given a rather daunting task of trying to find a new berger button/cushion plunger. I couldn't find any stocked in the local shops and many sales people didn't have a clue what i was talking about. Fortunately was able to find someone that had a used one that he gave me. Anyhow, what are some easily available or very durable finger rests i can go to in order to avoid searching everywhere? I appreciate any suggestions.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

I am in no way an archery wizard but I also had the same problem and Joe at Oneida Bows suggested a Timber Doodle by Bodoodle. 

I really like the rest it is not tearing up my feathers and it was easy to set up.

I tried to use a whisker biskit but the brace height on my bow was to short for my draw length and my feathers where into it. But it could work on your bow . Just a little hard on your feathers


----------



## jerrytee (Feb 5, 2005)

Spigarelli Zero Tolerance. Lancaster should have them.


----------



## Bruce K (Jun 1, 2002)

+1 timberdoodle

Been shooting my best scores since I changed to this rest earlier this year


----------



## glass3222 (Jan 12, 2008)

Check out lancaster archery. They have a good selection of plungers and rests for finger shooters, from springy's, center rests, flipper rests, etc. And most are in stock.

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/index.php?cPath=40&osCsid=4f50pnnn8sedidf9ficqoicjc5


----------



## FULL-BORE (Nov 29, 2003)

Bodoodle.


----------



## EMSRotorhead (Sep 1, 2009)

NAP Centerest Flipper. Simple, inexpensive, durable, easy to tune, and if you manage to break it in the field (which I have not been able to do in over 20 years) you pop the head off and replace it without having to re-tune.

I just bought a used Mathews and put on my centerest and still love it.


----------



## barebow52 (Nov 7, 2007)

Centerrest flipper for hunting , Springy for target. Dont get much friendlier than that


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

My favorite for target shooting is a Cavalier Champion II stick-on flipper with a Cavalier plunger. I like the blade type arrow rests, like the Bodoodle Timberdoodle and Pro 500 or Tiger Tuff, but they often need a little more tweeking but once you have good flteching clearance, they are a pleasure to use. A plunger setup gives you the ability to tune the side pressure. For ease of setup, I like the Cavalier Free Flyte which consists of a flipper and side blade. You can't go wrong with one of these. For hunting, I'm still hooked on the old, now out of production, NAP PlungerRest with low profile arrow rest. I've seen a lot of folks shoot a springy rest extremely well.


----------



## wirenut583 (Nov 4, 2007)

*Golden Key Plunger*

There is a Bow shop in Silver City NM that has a finger rest, I think it is a golden Key plunger. It is half price and right handed if anybody is interested it looks old but it is new in package. I will get more info if anybody is interested PM me and I can probably get a pic.


----------



## mikajay (Apr 15, 2009)

Second what EMSrotor said, just the same words about the centerrest flipper, after even almost same years of use.

r.mika


----------



## vulpesoutfoxed (Nov 5, 2009)

Thank you all for the input it is greatly appreciated. I thought that the Bodoodle rests were no longer being made, I am glad to see that I was mistaken. Will have to give the timberdoodle a closer look as well as the centerrest flipper. I once again give all those who posted my sincere thanks.


----------



## Bobber 1 (Mar 11, 2008)

*finger rest*

just put a bodoole pro - 560 on my bow greet rest.:smile:


----------



## Noobist (Jun 5, 2009)

got a trophy ridge dropzone freestyle that seems to work fine. still getting centreshot sorted out with it tho...


----------



## fmoss3 (Apr 20, 2003)

They don't get any easier than the springy rest. getting harder to find anyone who has the holders for them. If any body knows where to find holders for the springy rest I would like to hear about them. THANKS
Frank


----------



## robert rieche (Dec 29, 2008)

*springy rest*

I saw them in the martin catalog?


----------



## roses57russ (Oct 25, 2009)

*bodoodle*

thats the rest i use


----------



## mnjeff (Jun 19, 2004)

*star hunter*

star hunter has worked for me


----------



## Sugar (Apr 11, 2004)

NAP Centerest Flipper. Simple, inexpensive, durable, easy to tune, and if you manage to break it in the field (which I have not been able to do in over 20 years) you pop the head off and replace it without having to re-tune.


I second that... great easy to use easy to replace rest.


----------



## Noobist (Jun 5, 2009)

um... i'm gonna change my stance on the dropzone. great rest, but does not suit my setup and has now begun causing some fun and games.


----------



## Robert58 (Oct 5, 2002)

*Superstar*

Gloden Key Superstar. With blades off a Martin Sidewinder Attachment for my Martin Stinger Rest with Sidewinder attachment.

Robert


----------



## Noobist (Jun 5, 2009)

Are the new centerests still any good? I'm looking for a new rest, as the dropzone just ain't working out, and found some centerest flippers but they haven't got the button thing anymore. Being half talked into a whisker biscuit, but the price difference is a bit off-putting, plus I haven't heard such great things about them lol.
What finger rests are good and forgiving for n00bs?


----------



## j.conner (Nov 12, 2009)

I have used the NAP Centrerest Flipper on my modern recurve and my compound for several years. I find them to be simple and reliable, good for hunting. They are easily adjusted and the head swaps out easily without changing the position. I find fletching clearance to be quite good. I would say they are good for everybody, including noobs. 

They only downside is that they cannot be tension-adjusted like a plunger button. If NAP could put that head on the end of a stubby plunger button then they would have a super winner, IMHO.


----------



## mini27 (Sep 17, 2009)

Why not a drop away. i dont shoot fingers but my dad does and he has a QAD ultra rest


----------



## Noobist (Jun 5, 2009)

The dropaways i think can work really well if they're tuned all good, but my main porblem is i'm a n00b, my main source of information (my wife's cousin, a veteran competition archer and master bowhunter) is currently in Nicaragua and is very busy, so i can only get so much aid from him at present. i'm not a member of any archery clubs, as my main purpose is to hunt, as well as its costing me enough as it is without having to pay dues lol.
i will be trying to get somebody to have a look at my dropzone setup, and see if it can be worked out, so i will post back in this thread when i know for sure whether or not the dropzone is a decent rest with the caribou.


----------



## 2317 (Jan 21, 2009)

*Two words. Flipper rest*

You can shoot 5" vanes with a flipper rest.i have a flipper rest made by nap with cushion plunger.those are hard to come by, you can get one made by nap with cushion plunger action that works well .i think you should try it you will be pleased


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

I use to shoot a Trophy Ridge Drop Zone on a ProTec and it worked pretty well. I really liked being able to hold my pointer finger over the arrow on the bow shelf while still hunting. The drop zone, of course, does not have any lateral flex so is less forgiving then plunger or spring type rests. My Drop Zone became noisey after a while and I tried a number of things to quiet it down. I lost patience with it eventually and went back to an old PlungerRest with low profile flipper. I've been wondering if the newer version of the Drop Zone has worked out the ringing noise my old "Freestyle" model developed.


----------



## marcusjb (Jun 22, 2005)

*Bodoodle again*

I'm another fan of the Bodoodle. I found them easy to tune and they hold your arrow better than any of the flipper/plunger type rests.


----------



## bowjunkie2 (Dec 12, 2004)

NAP Centerest Flipper...........


----------



## Proton Lenny (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm just getting into archery. Going to be shooting with my fingers. I've been debating between the Springy and the NAP Centerest Flipper. Which would be better for a beginner? I like the fact that both are so simple. Don't feel like dealing with a plunger and all that jazz. The Centerest seems to be the simplest and very easy to tune/setup. But I like the plunger/spring concept of the Springy. Don't mind tinkering/tuning for a while to setup the springy. Should I go with it, or stick with the simple Centerest? Does the centerest offer ample fletch clearance and side pressure with properly shafted/weighted arrows? What are your opinions?


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Wow, I'm surprised only one mention for the whisker biscuit. For hunting there is no better! It handles the archers paradox wonderfully by appling pressure to both the bow of the shaft and the trailing edge of the arrow. This makes it incredibly easy to get great arrow flight. Caution since it applies pressure to both sides of the arrow you some times need to move it in the opposite direction than the Easton tuning guide suggests. It is a full capture rest so totally silent in the woods. I was highly skeptical when I first tried it but now I wouldn't use anything else for hunting.

OK the only draw back is if it gets wet it can freeze into an un-usable hockey puck. I've never actually seen that happen and the conditions needed to make it happen are very specific. I also hunt in relatively warm temperatures so to date this is not a concern for me. 

For my target bows I shoot a magnetic flipper like the Terry arrow rest or a self made version of it.


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

I just tried putting a Timberdoodle on an Apex. The cable guide prevents installing the rest unless you slide it all the way back towards the string. Unfortunate. I'll try installing a Pro 500 and see how that fits.


----------



## Noobist (Jun 5, 2009)

b0w_bender said:


> Wow, I'm surprised only one mention for the whisker biscuit. For hunting there is no better! It handles the archers paradox wonderfully by appling pressure to both the bow of the shaft and the trailing edge of the arrow. This makes it incredibly easy to get great arrow flight. Caution since it applies pressure to both sides of the arrow you some times need to move it in the opposite direction than the Easton tuning guide suggests. It is a full capture rest so totally silent in the woods. I was highly skeptical when I first tried it but now I wouldn't use anything else for hunting.
> 
> OK the only draw back is if it gets wet it can freeze into an un-usable hockey puck. I've never actually seen that happen and the conditions needed to make it happen are very specific. I also hunt in relatively warm temperatures so to date this is not a concern for me.
> 
> For my target bows I shoot a magnetic flipper like the Terry arrow rest or a self made version of it.


i was advised to steer clear of whisker biscuits cos they're completely untuneable. how do you overcome this?


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

That's news to me certainly that has not been my experience. I find them infinitely more tunable. it typically takes me half as much time to get a great paper tear. (assuming you paper tune) really the first rest I've ever been able to get a bullet hole with.

Start with a perfect center shot that's where I usually get my best arrow flight, you may need to adjust slightly but it's a good starting point. there.


----------



## Noobist (Jun 5, 2009)

hmm... ok. might have to look into one of those down the track...


----------



## BUS314 (Dec 12, 2002)

*they did*



j.conner said:


> I have used the NAP Centrerest Flipper on my modern recurve and my compound for several years. I find them to be simple and reliable, good for hunting. They are easily adjusted and the head swaps out easily without changing the position. I find fletching clearance to be quite good. I would say they are good for everybody, including noobs.
> 
> They only downside is that they cannot be tension-adjusted like a plunger button. If NAP could put that head on the end of a stubby plunger button then they would have a super winner, IMHO.


And it has been discontinued for several years now------that's all I used to shoot


----------



## DAVID S. (Sep 14, 2006)

bowjunkie2 said:


> NAP Centerest Flipper...........


Me too on my finger bow!


----------



## fuelracerpat (May 6, 2008)

That whisker biscuit junk may be fine as long as you shoot with sights! Try it Barebow and tell me if you can see down the arrow shaft!


----------



## bowjunkie2 (Dec 12, 2004)

I shoot 5" vanes that I fletch with the most right helical I can get out of my Bitzenburger and 2117 diameter shafts. I just have to rotate my nocks slightly and get great clearance and flight with my NAP Centerest Flipper!


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

robert rieche said:


> I saw them in the martin catalog?


Send a PM Sue Ellen at kmarcheryhut <--- Click there She just got me 5 of them.. 
she does not log on every day but it's worth the wait.


----------



## Nessuno (Jan 31, 2007)

I am using a NAP QUIKTUNE 750 and the only drawback is that set-up needs to be precise for perfect arrow clearance.
When tuned though, no problems at all. Very consistent and one of the simplest design you can get, as there are NO MOVABLE parts at all.
I believe they don't make it anymore....was i that bad ? :wink:

To me. the simpler, the better....

:darkbeer:


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

Nessuno said:


> I am using a NAP QUIKTUNE 750 and the only drawback is that set-up needs to be precise for perfect arrow clearance.
> When tuned though, no problems at all. Very consistent and one of the simplest design you can get, as there are NO MOVABLE parts at all.
> I believe they don't make it anymore....was i that bad ? :wink:
> 
> ...


....The NAP 750 has been my "Go-To" rest for that last 4 years....it has it's drawbacks, but over all , I have had great results with it..The only rest that I have used as much is the Golden Key Futura "Star Hunter", same basic rest, but has the micro tune for windage and elevation....Jim


----------



## OBE (Dec 4, 2009)

bowjunkie2 said:


> I shoot 5" vanes that I fletch with the most right helical I can get out of my Bitzenburger and 2117 diameter shafts. I just have to rotate my nocks slightly and get great clearance and flight with my NAP Centerest Flipper!


Are you running your Bitzenburger to extremes on both the top and bottom adjustments?


----------

